# "Control Unleashed" Book AND DVD?



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've heard the DVD is loooong... and that Leslie had a cold when she filmed it, so you hear her sniffing her nose throughout. :-/

I'd consider renting the DVD through BowWowFlix first... see if it's something you want to keep in your library.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

I haven't seen the dvds so I can't comment on them. I'm in the middle of reading the book. I didn't realize it was written as basically a guide for teaching a course for reactive dogs, but it's interesting and there's definitely parts I can use.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It depends on -your- learning style. I MUCH prefer reading and that format. Some people need to see things.... in which case, the DVD compliments the book, but doesn't work -as- well as a stand-alone item. Some of the DVD materials are available as 'video on demand' through CleanRun.com, so if you wanted to see an individual exercise, you can watch it there.

The format of the book is soemwhat for teaching a class, but it's also the recommended order for doing the exercises.... it's almost like taking the class without the actually-being-there part. It's good for dogs who are highly aroused for a variety of reasons...play to excitement to nervousness. 

I say definitely the book and that you don't need the DVD unless you learn best by watching.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've read the book and have seen both DVDs. 

For me the DVDs helped clarify the concepts presented in the book. Of the two DVDs, I preferred the Games one.

She also has a Yahoo group which she just reactivated with the release of her Games DVD.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks! 

I just ordered the book yesterday, along with Ed presnall's VST book. The latter being a b-say gift for my husband. Shhh!


----------

